# Can I add this guy?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi there, I am still adding fish to my tank slowly but surely. I found a fish I like but not too sure if it can go with what i have in the tank already. But I think I know what everyone is going to say no, because it comes from Taganyika or at least i think, but I wanted to get a Burtoni cichlid... Yes? No?
And I will be adding a Polit soon too...


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Usually its best not to mix Africans from different lakes, so I'm not sure if it would be a good fit in your tank or not. My guess is probably not, since the fish from the various lakes have different eating habits and different aggression levels.


----------



## Cichlidsinoh (Jul 29, 2006)

You could do it yes....I have a WC group of Tro. Canary Cheek in with a WC group of Aulonocara Nkhata Bays (yellow heads). Everything is great with them. The Nkhata take the bottom of the tank and the Tro. the middle. Feeding time is awesome, because the Tro. only go after the Veggie Flake and the Pea****************s go after the NLS. There are in a 90. You can mix what you want but just keep an eye on them for a while. For inexperienced keepers of Africans I do not advise it however. Hope this helps.

Nick
www.cichlidsinoh.com


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Small, pretty, and aggressive. If you are doing a bachelor tank, it could be fine. But there is a chance he would trash your peac ocks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Small, pretty, and aggressive. If you are doing a bachelor tank, it could be fine. But there is a chance he would trash your peac ocks.


Thanks! I may do it with some much needed caution. I have one big peac ock who I thought was the "Big Man in the Tank", but I recently added a couple of more fish and that's when I realized who was the boss and who wasn't. 

The red peac ock I added is actually fiesty, especially for being newly added. 

Yes it is an all male tank. I didn't think I could handle the aggression when males wanna fight over the females. 

And I think I am going to add the Polit LAST. Hopefully he won't be too bad *WISHES* because I want a Polit bad. But the Burtoni is absolutely beautiful.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Usually its best not to mix Africans from different lakes, so I'm not sure if it would be a good fit in your tank or not. My guess is probably not, since the fish from the various lakes have different eating habits and different aggression levels.


I've got a Lelupi in with a bunch of mbuna and a couple haps, and there has never been any problem with any of them. Of course, I have a pair on Parachromis Friedrichstahlii in there that keeps everybody else in line


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have P. Nyerii in with my P. Demasoni. Mixing Africans can be done successfully with care. I've also seen a rock pile full of breeding Julies in an otherwise open water Peac ock tank. Its not nearly as bad as mixing Africans with Americans.


----------



## mr-cichlid (Apr 11, 2008)

You can certainly mix africans if you do it carefully.

Quick tip if your adding an aggressive male to your tank. Add 2-3 females of the same species to the tank as well. He'll be pre-occupied with them, and less likely to beat on your other fish. Also, by putting at least 3 females in there, the females themselves will take much less of a beating.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

mr-cichlid said:


> You can certainly mix africans if you do it carefully.
> 
> Quick tip if your adding an aggressive male to your tank. Add 2-3 females of the same species to the tank as well. He'll be pre-occupied with them, and less likely to beat on your other fish. Also, by putting at least 3 females in there, the females themselves will take much less of a beating.



I actually have an all male tank. So I do not want to add any females, thank you though.


----------

